# Lawn Care needed



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

OK...I've tried calling both of the Steve's on this list but got no answer. My landlord is looking for somebody to take care of cutting the grass and general landscape maintenance on our parking lot at the Breez Plaza, US98 & Oriole Beach Rd. I told him I would put it on the forum so he is expecting for a call from somebody. When you call just tell him you were refered by Wally Rossow at A.R.C. Music.

His name is Dr. Ibrahim and his number is 850-995-4335

Good luck.

Wally


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Wally. Steve


----------

